# How many pounds is your bow set at?



## switchback_xt (Nov 26, 2005)

How many pounds is your bow set at? Not how many pounds can you pull but what is your bow set at right now.

Well my bow is set at 56 pounds


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

My recurve is aet at about 43 pounds.

And guys, lets be honest with these measurments. Trust me, we can all tell when yur lying.:teeth:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

its in my sig


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

40 lbs. but after the 4 wheeler accident i had yesterday i might have to bring it down a touch again.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey bud why don't you go down about 9 threads from here... This is already posted...


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

72 lbs. 

And I'd really like to buy a Mathews Sampson with 80-100 lbs draw weight!!


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

You mean a Bowtech Sampson?  or am i missing something?




bowhuntin_kid said:


> 72 lbs.
> 
> And I'd really like to buy a Mathews Sampson with 80-100 lbs draw weight!!


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

52 pounds


----------



## gmcman (Sep 9, 2004)

58 lbs.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

why would u want to shoot that many pounds??? Do you think you would look cool?? Well when you are 40 years old with Orthoritis in the shoulders and the back well don't say i didn't warn u... I can shoot just as good as you with my 60 pounds and almost just as fast... EVEN AT 300 SOMETHING FPS A MISS IS STILL A MISS...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

nut sure exactly but somewhere in the mid to upper 50s...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Its set at 46lbs. but its also MAXed out..... I can pull about 55 though.....


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

cougar_magnum said:


> You mean a Bowtech Sampson?  or am i missing something?


Haha whoops. I meant Mathews Safari, but was looking at a picture of a bowtech sampson just before I typed that post. Pff you think I'd shoot a Bowtech?!?!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

My VTECs at 69
and my LX is at 64
and my Trykon is at 71


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I
I
I
I
I
I
I
I
I
I
I
V


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bowhuntin_kid said:


> Pff you think I'd shoot a Bowtech?!?!


What's wrong with a Bowtech?  
exactly...nothing. 
All bows are good just some are more comfortable to others.


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

hoyt trykon 70 pounds.


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Bruin Quad- 63 lbs.



~AK~


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

hoyt ultratec 52lbs


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Pull Weight*

Only about 32. I try to pull the least amount of poundage I can get away with. It should be as easy as possible.


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> What's wrong with a Bowtech?
> exactly...nothing.
> All bows are good just some are more comfortable to others.


It was a joke...


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

70ish


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

74


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

#65


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

40pounds


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*50 ish*

yepyep but my hoyts bout 50 little less cuz of the tiller tuning but liek 49.89 or sumtin liek that so ya perfect target weight



diamonds r everlasting...... hoyts r forever


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm at 45 pounds with my competition recurve, and between 55-60 with my hunting recurve.


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)

65


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Switchback set at 67 lbs.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Cam 1/2 Vipertec set around 67lbs, got a little left on her still.


----------



## hoytman_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

*hoyt*

trykon xl 70-80 limbs.......set at 76 to 78 depending on who's scale? i shoot axis full metal jackets 300s 28.5 inches 125 tekanII with extra cut blades crested and 2'' blazer vanes.... arrows weigh 500+grains and through 2 different chonys fly 273 to 281f.p.s. and even group nice shooting through a wisker bisquet:teeth:


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

spots--45
3d--55
hunting--50ish


----------



## Hoytdude032 (Jan 25, 2005)

indoors hoyt protec at 62lbs..
3d/huntin hoyt Xtec at 73lbs..at 29 1/4 in. 

Lets shoot some X's by god


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

my protec with spirals is bottomed out at 78. 

my havoc (backup) is bottomed out at 59.


----------



## canesbball1324 (Dec 5, 2004)

80 lbs, but now that its 5 degrees in wisonsin I backed it down to about 75. Its alot harder to pull a bow back late season, so if you haven't done it yet think about dropping it a few pounds for hunting.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

My mathews classic s set at 50lbs for indoor and at 58 for outdoor fita. at 50lbs with 4 in feathers I get about 220 Fps. This makes it such a forgiving bow for target archery


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

my 2 bows are maxed at 73 and 75, I have pulled 86lbs. can handle 80 nicely:thumbs_up


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

My ultra tec with xt3000's is set at 45-50 for target and 60 for 3D.


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

currently my bow is set at 40 pounds but I would like to raise the poundage a little more, yes I know how


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Hoyt MT Sport maxed out right above 60. I know I could pull more, though.


----------



## Newboy1 (Dec 13, 2005)

67lbs looking for some 80lbs limbs


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

*65*

Reflex-Gamegetter 
weight:60-70
length:27-30
let off:abj 65%to 80%
sights: vital gear Pendulm sight I DONT KNOW IF THAT IS SPELLED RIGHT
cams: cam and a half
stabalizer: tru glo
rest: Reflex
shoots:280 feet per second


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

76 maxed out


----------



## gobblergetter15 (Dec 30, 2005)

My bow is set at 64lbs for now.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

indoor protec 50#
(i might use that one for 3D too, and i will bring it up to like 57#)
Hunting Cougar III 55#


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

Around 52 for indoor i will crank it down to about 6o for outdoor and 3D


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm at 48


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

for indoor 56 and for hunting 65 the thing i have noticed is targets no matter what the poundage tend not to run far:tongue: .


----------



## Hoyt PowerTec (Jan 4, 2006)

PowerTec's set @ 64# now, but it will be 70# in a week or two.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

R/D longbow 65lbs @ 28"
ADM longbow 80lbs @28"
Hoyt Striker II 70lbs.

29" draw.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

55 pounds


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Around 65lbs for 3D and i tune it to 70 for huntin


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

62 pounds


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

43! Theres no reason to pull more than that for indoor!

When I go hunting it isnt more than 50 - 55ish. Theres just no reason for it to be high.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

In my sign.........
I like it a lil lighter in the tree............


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

huntin is 65
indoors im at 55
and 3d is 60-65


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

Hoyt Ultramag set at 45lbs

Go Hoyt


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

70lbs


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

60 pounds. Could shoot more but i don't see a point in it as long as i'm getting pass thru's.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*26lbs*

my bow is set at 26lb it may sound funny but,I'm only 10


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

71 pounds, once pulled 89 never want to do it again either


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

About 56


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I mine is a Hoyt Ultramag at 60 ponds for hunting


----------



## 4 the hunt (Jan 21, 2006)

*how many bonds*

i shoot a buck bow at 45 bonds whith a spot hogg sight, whiscker biscket, 
beeman arrows,75 grm, slick trick brodheads, tru ball releas.i am 4 the hunt's son


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Like 65 on my Martin Jag. Bow says it can only go to 60:tongue:


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Around 50 lbs.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

64 pounds....

dont need more for hunting.


----------



## shooter08 (Feb 7, 2006)

mines between 55 and 60 pounds right now


----------

